# May I present....Zeus



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Just managed to upload the pics we took late last month and here he is:










Going to pick him up this coming Tuesday. He's been held back a little since he had a dermoid that was just removed this morning. Now a little older than the other puppies - exactly four and a half months of age to be exact.

My significantly better looking and smarter half made a loud "goooo" noise when she first saw him. He was great with our five year old daughter who immediately began referring to him as "my puppy" and he has a very good temperament.

We got him from Randy Tyson. She's been great and we had a wonderful time checking out all of her other dogs and the two litters she had. No matter how cute those puppies were, I had my heart set on Zeus (ne Zant) from the moment I saw him.

Now we have to find a good trainer in the Sacramento area to get him started on basic obedience. 

We are seriously excited!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great looking puppy!

Congrats!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Congrats! he's a cutie!


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Zeus is beautiful.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cute, Cute, Cute!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Very handsome. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We know and adore your puppy! 

Randy brought him to socialize to the latest GSD show at the beginning of June and I (and everyone who saw him), fell in love with him!

Absolutely drop-dead gorgeous puppy -- very confident and well-behaved! I agree he has a great temperament, very focused and not mouthy, what a great addition to the family!

Did you talk to Randy about trainer recommendations for you? She recommended a fantastic trainer for us -- just exeptional..

FYI: we also have Randy's puppy who is the love of our lives, and adore Randy as a person and as breeder!

Congratulations!! Please post pictures as soon as you get him!

Tanya


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratulations on the beautiful pup!

I definitely agree - you have to post more pictures when you get him.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comments. 

Caview, I did talk to Randy about trainers but the one she recommended most is a good two hours from me, so that's pretty much a no-go unless I do a couple weekends a year there.

Will ask her again about any of the ones closer in my area.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

We need pictures! How is Zeus doing in his new home?


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

5150, thank you for asking, I'm wondering the same myself!

We visited with Randy briefly on Monday, and saw your puppy!

Got lots of kisses from him -- what a solid and balanced puppy he is! Amazed me that he is not mouthy at all -- you are so very fortunate! Very handsome too! 

Tanya


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some new pictures of Zeus. He's now 49lbs and in perfect physical condition according to our Vet who checked him out on Friday:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, nice looking pup!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

STUNNING!!!!! love that widows peak!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

He's growing up nicely!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very handsome pup. The name suits him well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Handsome boy! Looks like he's old enough to make the next Bay Area meet!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Zeus is STUNNING! *drooooollll*


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfZeus is STUNNING! *drooooollll*


I'm going to have to agree with that! He's gorgeous!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Gorgeous puppy!!

Congratulations!

Tanya


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

He's a little turd right now....but he sure looks good!

Thanks for all the compliments. We'll definitely do the bay area meetings around November when I'm home again!


----------

